# Вопросы-ответы > Вопросы к Е.М. Враджендра Кумару прабху >  Последовательность юг

## Елизавета Н

Харе Кришна, уважаемый Враджендра Кумар Прабху, спасибо за Ваши ответы.
Если можно, расскажите, пожалуйста, по какой причине в нашу кальпу Двапара и Трета-юги поменялись местами, странное явление.

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

Эта перестановка эпох произошла не просто в нашу Кальпу, а только в нашу Маха-югу (четыре эпохи). В Кальпе содержится тысяча Маха-юг. Обычный порядок юг таков: Сатья, Двапара, Трета, Кали. История такова: в Сатья-югу мудрец Гаутама проклял свою жену за случайную измену и превратил ее в камень. Измена произошла потому, что Индра принял облик мудреца Гаутамы и его жена не отличила двойника от мужа. Когда Гаутама проклял ее, он сказал, что потомок династии Рагху (Рамачандра) освободит ее от этого проклятия в Трета-югу. Но т.к. до Трета-юги был долго ждать, мудрец молил Господа, чтобы эпохи поменяись местами и чтобы Трета наступила раньше Двапары, чтобы жена освободилась от проклятия раньше. Кришна, как повелитель времени, выполнил его желание.

----------


## Елизавета Н

Спасибо! Ошеломляющее объяснение. (Я слышала, что перестановка связана с Господом Чайтаньей, не с Рамой, но не знала как). Уточните еще, пожалуйста, три момента. Как я понимаю, и проклятие, и молитву совершил один и тот же мудрец, то есть он как бы передумал, почувствовал сожаление по поводу своего собственного проклятия? И второе: насколько я понимаю, Господь Рама является юга-аватарой Трета-юги, а Господь Кришна юга-аватарой Двапары (то есть приходит Сам в качестве Своей же аватары). То есть если б я жила в Кали-югу обычной Маха-юги, то явление Кришны было бы очень давно, а явление Рамы недавно? И последнее, каждая юга характеризуется своими характеристиками, (продолжительность юги, продолжительность жизни и рост людей и т.д.), но если не ошибаюсь, люди 5000 лет назад жили 1000 лет, а не 10000, как в обычной Двапаре. То есть в деталях перестановка затронула только название юги, и время явления Господа Рамы, т.е. то что было упомянуто в проклятии? Спасибо.

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

Да, и проклял и благословил один и тот же мудрец, когда он понял, что необоснованно проклял жену. Других деталей этой истории я не встречал.

----------


## Елизавета Н

Спасибо за Ваши ответы и видеовыпуски Вопросы-Ответы. Сегодня воспользовалась Вашими советами насчет джапы (в последнем выпуске) и получилось гораздо внимательнее чем вчера.

----------


## Елизавета Н

И у меня два вопроса насчет 20 выпуска, если можно. 1) Вы сказали, что вода в Ганге чистая. Значит ли это, что эту воду можно пить некипяченой и не заболеешь? 2)Есть ли причина, почему Кришна явился именно в полночь? Я слышала, что Господь Чайтанья явился во время лунного затмения, потому что в это время индусы поют Харе Кришна. _/\_

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

> 1) Вы сказали, что вода в Ганге чистая. Значит ли это, что эту воду можно пить некипяченой и не заболеешь?


Чистая не значит, что в нее накидают всякой дряни и это никак не скажется на здоровье. Чистая - значит обладает способностью к быстрому самоочищению. Пить воду из Ганги в районе Калькутты я бы не рекомендовал. Но дело не в Ганге, а в мусоре из Калькутты. А вот ближе к истокам можно пить без проблем, т.к. там уже нет крупных городов. В Маяпуре Ганга внешне выглядит мутной, но если набрать воду в бутылку, она оказывается полностью прозрачной и не зацветает. 




> 2)Есть ли причина, почему Кришна явился именно в полночь? Я слышала, что Господь Чайтанья явился во время лунного затмения, потому что в это время индусы поют Харе Кришна.


Полночь (явление Кришны) и полдень (явление Рамы) - это время Абхиджит-мухурты, кторая является благоприятным временем. Кришна пришел в династии Луны (Чандра-вамша), а Луна наиболее ярко светит в полночь. Рама явился в династии Солнца (Сурья-вамша), а Солнце максимально сильно в полдень. Поэтому Кришна и Рама пришли соответственно в полночь и в полдень.

----------

